

Open letter to Yahoo's Marisa Mayer - trezen
http://mrsniffen.tumblr.com/

======
dewitt
To save others the trouble of figuring it out, it's parody.

~~~
veneratio
It took me a few paragraphs to gather that, but this just means it was really
well done. I appreciated the "PS" components especially. I think they made the
parody aspect most clear (other than the pop culture references).

------
salahxanadu
As a person in an office where gotomeeting is the norm, none of the executives
ever come into the office and on a daily basis projects are given to
programmers or graphic designers that are ill-concieved, needed immediately,
without copy or specifications other than a 3-4 hour conference call on what
they think they want.

In-person communication is valuable. I feel like we're missing something here.
Sometimes telepresence is impersonal and disrespectful. The CIO continually
butchers a few people's names. You'd think that after 3 months of talking to
these people on a daily basis he'd pick up on his incorrect pronunciations.

------
doug1001
exactly the kind of guy we've been looking for! But alas, you're a dedicated
Yahoo, so i hope you don't mind if we borrow this portion of your post for our
Network Operations Director job description,

"From my motorized chair/exoskeleton I can maintain every server on the grid.
Displays on hovering glass panels indicate data flow, cloud assets, employee
location and emotional state. (Green = joy. Blue = despair.) Having tied all
system function to eye movement, I can work up to fourteen days completely
motionless...."

